# How long does wool take to dry?



## sarahloughmiller

I washed my Aristocrats cover for the first time this morning and it still feels just as wet as when I washed it. How long does it take? It seems like it will be days before it is dry. Is it OK to put it out in the sun? I just hung it up in the bathroom, maybe it needs to go outside.


----------



## jennyriver

my 'crat took just over 2 days to dry! it's my longest drying wool. that's why it's always a good idea to have 2 soakers/covers (or 20







).

i think the sun would shrink it...like putting it in the dryer. heat=shrinkage. but i think you can sun out stains when dry.

ETA: make sure you wring it out good and squeeze out excess water w/a towel!


----------



## sarahloughmiller

I didn't do the towel thing, maybe that will help. I only have 1 of them so I hope it is dry by tomorow night!


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Thicker Wool does take some time. I hang mine over a chair and flip it after like 12 hrs or so. I do put them in the sun too. I flip them when the top side feels much more dry than the bottom side!


----------



## bc1995

I am always afraid the sun will bleach out the color on my wool. I roll mine in a towel after washing, or if I am really in a hurry for it to dry I put it in the washer on the spin cycle. It cuts drying time in half!


----------



## blazfglori

I agree with spinning wool out in the washer.
I've been doing it for 3 years now, and my wool dries overnite.


----------



## bgirl

huh? so spinning it in the washer doesn't count as agitation, therefore no shrinkage reported? do you just put one garment in the washer and press the spin button? LOL, can you tell i don't know my washer well?


----------



## Adamsmama

Same here...Of all my wool (other soakers included) the crat takes the longest. I think the towel rolling helps some, but mine still took 2 full days to dry.


----------



## 2much2luv

I spin wool in the washer too. I also hang my wool to dry outside. Another thing that helps is to lay it on top of your dryer while its on.


----------



## MMMClan

I always spin my wool in the washer on the spin cycle as well. And even if the the wool is getting stretched out I put it in the dryer for a few minutes without shrinkage issues. In my experience with wool it is the harsh agitation of the washing machine that shrinks the wool. I wouldn't put the wool through a whole dryer cycle, but a few minutes has not hurt any of mine.


----------



## allformyboys

I spin all my wool out (yarn and soakers/pants) it doesn't count as agitation because you aren't agitating it, your just flatening it against the washer drum. It seriously cuts the drying time too. I would not put your soaker in the sun though, sun is a bleaching agent (like clorox) and over time will eat your wool just like clorox will (literally clorox will DISOLVE wool in mins) and the heat from the sun could shrink it as well (although you usually need heat AND agitation to shrink wool) I wouldn't advise putting it on the dryer either because of the heat aspect.

What I do is hang to dry if possible (a crat isn't going to stretch much at all) or lay outside out of direct sunlight. I have a swing on my deck that has a shade cover I lay my wool on the back of that and it is usually dry in one afternoon.









Crats do take the longest to dry though, mine take a full 24 hours even using the tricks, because they are so thick specially in the crotch.


----------



## sarahloughmiller

I was thinking about spinning them in the washer, but I wasn't sure about it. My new washer also has a handwash setting, does any have that and use it instead of acctually handwashing? I am not sure what the handwash setting does or if it would hurt the wool.


----------



## KermitMissesJim

I spin mine twice. It actually restores the original shape of my soakers, as well as cutting down drying time, so I am beyond pleased!


----------



## 2much2luv

That's so neat about wool and bleach.







I think I'm gonna have to try that.
But thanks for the sun info. I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## poisonedapple

I usually do a spin cycle in the dryer real quick, well not an entire cycle, I stand there, spin it for a bit then take it out. I usually then lay them on a towel and on my dining room windowsills. There isnt much sun, but usually a bit of a breeze. Its been so humid though that they havent been drying for anything out there. I usually close the window most of the way behind it, because we have the air on now.







Nighttime with the breeze is usually a great way for me to dry them fast as well.


----------

